# Ivermectin dose - budgie



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

Is 5mg/ml of Ivermectin safe for budgies? (1 drop/3 weeks)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Did you buy a formula specifically for birds? Can you post a photo of the product in question?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* 0.1 % ivermectin ‘spot on’ liquid is effective for the eradication of mite within two weeks. One drop dosage. 
A second dose may be given two weeks later IF the mites have not all been eradicated by that time.

(0.05mL) is effective for birds of bodyweight of less than 30g 
(0.1 mL) is effective for birds of bodyweight 30g to 100g. *


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Did you buy a formula specifically for birds? Can you post a photo of the product in question?


Yes. Here is the photo:


----------

